# Bourne Identity BFD



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

I was watching the movie, and I caught this scene out of the corner of my eye...










Just thought you guys would enjoy that :bigsmile:


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Now that's what I call a great rack!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

That is what you call throwing a bunch of random electronics in a rack to look complicated LOL 3 bfd's I see at least.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It even looks like they have a few buttons lit that would have no reason to be lit. heehee


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

StephenP said:


> That is what you call throwing a bunch of random electronics in a rack to look complicated LOL 3 bfd's I see at least.


Hmmm, deep nulls, brick wall filters -- ways to make various sound recordings from hidden, parabolic, shotgun, mics etc understandable. Seems reasonable for the CIA to me. :cunning:


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

That is a great find... Those crazy Hollywood prop guys.


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

LOLOL thats too funny.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Sorry I'm late to the party, but that's funny.


----------

